
Iowa Judicial Branch approved courthouse 'penetration,' contract shows - zachbr
https://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/crime-and-courts/2019/09/18/iowa-courts-dallas-county-courthouse-coalfire-contract-judicial-branch-test-security-ia-crime-arrest/2356047001/
======
dlgeek
"Under the physical assessment guidelines in the Coalfire contract, the
judicial branch gave Coalfire permission for their employees to physically
enter the Judicial Branch Building, Polk County Courthouse and Dallas County
Courthouse and use methods including "tail-gating," or following employees
into the building, dumpster diving and picking locks to attempt a security
breach."

------
dlgeek
Previous discussion (prior to this report):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21000273](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21000273)

Sounds like these guys are caught in a power struggle between the state and
the county sheriff. Ugh.

